# Red neon rainbows



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Just moved these guys to their new tank today and happened to catch this photo. Try guessing what I used to take it.


----------



## Pindar (Jul 30, 2013)

a camera


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

That 41mp phone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

iPhone 5 actually. I was pretty shocked when I saw how well it came out haha


----------

